

Why the New MySpace will Crush FaceBook - bogrollben
http://www.banterant.com/2012/09/why-new-myspace-will-crush-facebook.html

======
MojoJolo
Based on the video, it looks like it has a Windows 8 UI feel to it.

For my opinion, I think MySpace will not crush Facebook with just a UI change.

Or maybe, with that change, is Facebook still their direct competitor?

